# Honey butter bread



## lisacsco (Jul 21, 2007)

*Honey Butter Bread



*3 cup(s) *BREAD FLOUR*
2 teaspoon(s) *YEAST*
1 1/4 teaspoon(s) *SALT*
3/4 cup(s) *BUTTERMILK*
3 tablespoon(s) *BUTTER*
2 1/2 tablespoon(s) *HONEY*
1/2 cup(s) *WATER*
_____

Put all ingredients in bread machine in order suggested by manufacturer.
Choose light or medium crust setting.  You can use a Kitchen Aid mixer to knead it for you also and bake in the oven.

This comes from someone I know from another site I frequent, her name is ol'blue and she post her own recipies that she has tested, tried and true, and I steal them from her  :)


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 22, 2007)

Yummmmmmmm fresh hot bread! Somewhere around here I have a CD full of bread recipes. Used to put them all into the Sierra Recipe database which I guess is no more. It was a great recipe program.


----------



## watery eyes (Jul 22, 2007)

You had me all the way until you said.... *bread machine*







I started making my own bread last year after we got tired of having toasted cardboard from the grocery store.

My mixer (Sunbeam) bit the big one and now I'm stuck for the next month till I get finally upgrade to a Kitchen-Aid Professional. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Will definitely give this a try when I get my new mixer.....but I'll loaf it in the oven.


----------



## lisacsco (Jul 22, 2007)

You will LOVE your KA pro, I have one also!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













And I said you could use the oven too!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Let me know how you like it :)


----------



## lisacsco (Jul 22, 2007)

You'll have to find those recipies  !!  I love bread too!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Lisa


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 22, 2007)

I will go through my boxes of discs and look for it.


----------

